# FS: Excellent 30 Gal Tank+ Stand



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Guys i have an amazing tank here for sale. it comes with everything you need, super clean and no leaks or any problems.

i have had this tank for the past year and I dont have any need for it as now i have a 90gal  one!

-30Gal Tank, no scratches and no leaks! superb condition
- beautiful custom wood stand
-The hood
-2 different light lengths
-Mix gravel
-heater
-filter good for 100gal!
-thermometer
-bubble making fixture
-Air Pump
-ph test kit
-removable background
-different kind of ornoments
**no fish is included 
and more...

its empty, clean and ready do go... if you need cycled water i can also give you some of my water from 90 gla tank to get you cycled faster!

asking 120 OBO
Hurray up before it is gone!


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bump...............................


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

no reasonable offer will be rejected  please buy this tank, you will not regret it!


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

just lowered the price...


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow that is a good deal!  bump......


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

just reduced the price! BUMP!


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

bump bump bump!


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

you know you want this tank! you know it 
bump


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

diemensions? part out stand?


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

L: 30.25, W:12.5, H:18.75. i prefer to sell as a unit.


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bump on a sunny day!


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

still going strong with no offers


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

In negotiation! Daily bump!


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

still available.........


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

How much are you asking for it now?


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

120 OBO  or will exchange with a used 5pnd CO2 tank with its regulator.


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

still up! come one guys throw me a number


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

still here!buy this tank! no reasonable offer will be rejected


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

SOLD! please remove topic!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can close you own classified ads...Just click thread tools at the top of this thread , click on close thread on the drop down menu and then click perform action.
In case you didn't understand that:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/how-close-your-thread-7267/


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

oh thank u! i didnt know that


----------

